# Haplochromis sp. "ruby?



## EBJD keeper (Jun 29, 2010)

could i keep 2 male and 5 female in a 30gallon long??


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

I would get a group of 8 juvies and let them grow out together and let it play out from there.

I love Ruby's as you can tell by my avatar.

Good Luck.


----------



## EBJD keeper (Jun 29, 2010)

GoofBoy said:


> I would get a group of 8 juvies and let them grow out together and let it play out from there.
> 
> I love Ruby's as you can tell by my avatar.
> 
> Good Luck.


ok


----------

